# emplacement des fichiers téléchargés, avec Safari



## marcelmarie (29 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je peux avoir besoin de télécharger des fichiers ou applications .
Sur mon ordi MAC Mini il y a SAFARI, la dernière version utilisable avec la version 10.5.8 de MAC OS x.
Dans les Préférences de SAFARI il y a un paramètre pour indiquer le dossier où doit s'opérer le téléchargement.

Je dois dire que je suis un peu "perturbé" par l'arborescence des dossiers dans l'ordi où il n'est pas possible ( tout au moins je ne sais pas faire ?!) de repérer facilement à quel niveau se trouve un dossier créé. 
On sait trouver un dossier.
Sous la case de recherche il semble y avoir indiqué, petit petit, les niveaux supérieurs, à condition qu'on ne soit pas trop "profond" dans la hiérarchie.
C'était une remarque, qui amène ma question .

Donc , dans Safari, j'ai indiqué comme dossier de destination : Telechargement
Effectivement des photos jointes de mail (par exemple) vont bien dans ce dossier.
Ce dossier se trouve sous Xaviko. 
Ce Xaviko est-ce un dossier natif du Mac? ou créé par un utilisateur ?
Du fait que le paramètre dans Safari ne mentionne pas Zaviko, cela veut dire que le dossier de telechargement est trouvé sans ambiguité, mais, pour moi, je suis amené à en déduire qu'il ne peut pas y avoir dans le MAC deux dossiers avec le même nom, ( l'un dans un dossier projet1 et l'autre dans projet2, par exemple sous Projets), sinon lequel serait pris ?

Donc, on n'a pas besoin de mentionner le chemin complet du dossier de destination, comme on doit le faire sur un PC ?.

Supposons que je veuille télécharger sur une clé USB ! 
Est-ce possible?
Si OUI, que dois-je écrire précisément et exactement comme dossier de telechargement dans le paramétrage de SAFARI.

Je vous remercie. Bonne journée.

Marcel Marie


----------



## tsss (29 Septembre 2012)

Salut,



> Ce Xaviko est-ce un dossier natif du Mac? ou créé par un utilisateur ?



C'est ton dossier utilisateur, ta maison 
C'est à partir de ce dossier que tu trouveras tes documents, tes photos, ta musique, ... ce dossier est créé lors de la création de ton utilisateur et porte le nom de ce dernier.



> Supposons que je veuille télécharger sur une clé USB !
> Est-ce possible?



C'est possible en double tapant sur le fichier à télécharger puis en sélectionnant "télécharger ... sous"

Tu débutes, je ne peux que te conseiller de visiter ce site c'est une mine d'or d'information 

Un coup d'oeil par là par exemple


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2012)

Je suppose que tu n'as pas acheté ton Mac neuf, mais d'occasion à quelqu'un qui avait créé un Utilisateur nommé Xaviko

Xavico est le nom de cet utilisateur avec un dossier "Home" (repéré par une icone de petite maison) nommé ainsi.

Ce dossier Xavico, tu dois le retrouver dans /disque dur/Utilisateurs/

Par défaut, MacOS X crée un dossier Telechargements dans chacun des dossiers "home" des utilisateurs créés sur le Mac et Safari prend ce dossier de téléchargement par défaut (sauf à lui en indiquer un autre en allant dans les péréférences de Safari et en choisissant "Autre emplacement" plutôt que "Telechargements")


----------



## marcelmarie (29 Septembre 2012)

OK MERCI

J'ai bien compris ...
Il ne me reste qu'à souhaiter que la clé USB me sera proposée dans "autre emplacement".

Mais il y a eu du neuf ici depuis mon premier message.

J'avais ce MAC en dépannage pour un ami. J'ai réussi à mieux comprendre cet ordi que je ne connaissais pas du tout et à le lui rendre plus propre, grâce aussi aux intervenants de ce forum. 

Ce matin mon ami a repris son engin et je ne puis effectuer d'autres tests avant de me rendre chez lui dans quelques jours.

Et pour *XAVI*ko, j'ai aussi l'explication. Il a hérité cet ordi de son fils qui s'appelle *XAVI*er .

Tout s'explique, tout se tient.

A une prochaine fois.

Marcel Marie


----------

